# G-Form Pads



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone using G-Form knee & elbow pads? What do you think of them?

Other than the hideous color they seem to be the cats meow for XC riding.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

They look interesting, I might give them a try if my 661 Race elbow pads are uncomfortable or don't protect well (they're arriving on Tuesday). 
I'm probably going to order the saddle gel kit, because my sit bones ache after even 3 hour rides.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got a full set of the G-force pads, have not had the chance to use them yet. They should be nice for XC/trail riding. Look like they will be perfect for summer time. Good anytime pad, still would not replace my full on DH gear. 

I have emailed them a bit and they have replied to all inquires. Told them to get a short sleeve top in the works, sounds like they will.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Those do look great but, dear lord do they need to make them in black. Or a light brown so that it wasn't so noticable you were wearing knee pads at all.

It amazes me how good a product can be but then the marketing dept screws it all up.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been using the knee and elbow pads for over a month now. They are super comfortable and I forget they are even there. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to crash test them yet. I ride 3-4 times a week in Sedona and every time I am about to crash, I end up saving it! I would recommend them.

Brenda


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

i just ordered the knee and elbow pads. will have them thursday. once i use them a bit i will decide if i want to get the shin pads also


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't get the yellow. I mean, why not all black? These look awesome, but like others have said I won't buy them until they make them in an all black version, or at least something a little less flashy.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

no spiderman worshippers out there? wow, the marketing department didn't see that one coming...i'll stick with my 661 evo lite xc for now.


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

They are interesting, but I agree on the color not being the best, I suppose you could hit them with some of that paint on bed liner in a can and be good there.  My next purchase will likely come down to a choice between the G-Form and 661, still undecided presently.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Been using mine for a while now, while I have not crashed yet with them they are very comfy. I call them my always pro. Unless I feel I need the burly DH stuff these will always be on my rides. They easily fit in most any pack. 

I am not vain enough to worry about color, if you had too you could color them with a sharpie I guess.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Seriously, promising-looking design, awful-looking color. I'm not sure its vanity to want to ride down the trail without looking like Marvel Comics.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

How do they run for sizing? It say's to measure around the elbow in the center. I measure at 11 inches and that is a large? I'm not a big guy, their xs/s must be for kids?


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

i have had mine for a little while now. i am quite happy. honestly i dont even care about the yellow pads. they are dirty so they arent so bright anymore  dont have any complaints. they work well


----------



## Rugbyroy (Oct 14, 2004)

vmaxx4 said:


> How do they run for sizing? It say's to measure around the elbow in the center. I measure at 11 inches and that is a large? I'm not a big guy, their xs/s must be for kids?


Vmaxx, you'd be a size large. Their sizing seems spot on to me, and they seem to have a pretty good return policy if you don't like the fit.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

I've ridden several times in mine and they sure are comfortable! I haven't had any crashes yet so I can't really talk about the protection. My knees are really bad and I can't even kneel down on them but wearing the G-Forms I can. I'm thinking about wearing them all the time everyday!


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

Well I finally went down pretty hard on my right knee yesterday. The G-Forms worked great! Got right back up and kept riding and the knee is fine today!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

How hard are the yellow thingys? How do these compare in terms of protection when compared to say. the 661 evos?


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

They have black now.


----------



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

I did not see that option on their product pages, where is it?


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

We had the opportunity to see the G-Form lineup at the InterBike trade show last week. The yellow color is loud, but they are offering all black versions now. Really interesting pad technology. We don't have them in stock yet, and have not riden with them, but based on handling them on a trade show floor...

The pad material is softer and more pliable/"squishy" than the d3o material in SixSixOne's EVO line. They had an interesting product demo comparing the pad to McDavid's HexPad technology - not the right product to compare - using a bowling ball dropped from around 3-4 feet. I would have liked to have seen the pads compared directly to d3o instead, but to no surprise the G-Form outperformed the HexPad in protecting a pack of M&Ms.

Construction quality seems high, pad placement and articulation while wearing the elbow and knees seems excellent. Weight is super light. The all-black color looks cool, but I think the black/yellow has it's place (underneath snowboard pants, for example). According to G-Form, the pads are abrasion resistant in the event of a crash - that's why they can place the pads on the outside vs having to enclose them inside a pocket (like d3o).

The pad technology is somewhere between d3o, XPROTEX baseball gloves, and EVA foam. I really liked the product line and think G-Form is a good choice if you're looking for super light weight, underarmour-ish base material, and advanced d3o-like (maybe better?) padding that gives you a low profile but good impact protection qualities.

We don't have it yet, but we've decided to bring G-Form into our product line. You have to look around to find it, but I suspect quite a few shops will pick it up in the next season.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2007)

G-Form pad are now finally offered in black.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

I have had two sets of the G-Form pads and they work well, especially here in Texas where it's hot as hell. I have taken a few spills on the G-Form pads and they will protect you from a pretty good rap. My previous pads were POC, but the G-Form is almost as good at impact and not nearly as hot as the POC.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

I've been using them all season now, close to a hundred rides wearing them and they still look great. There is no marks on them from the falls I've taken and they do work as advertised.
As for the yellow colour, who cares? Your not wearing them to the clubs or to the movies.


----------



## whtdel (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm curious to know the actual weight of the knee pads, and how they sustained multi cycles of washing machine ? (if they are machine washable) ty


----------



## circlesuponcircles (May 10, 2011)

I think its f*in brilliant and want the full body armor as soon as it is available! The next thing we need is an all mount oriented ultra light and well vented full face helmet---- anyone?


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

I have both the elbow and knee pads. They generally stay in place, but I'm finding the knee pads bunch up behind the knee. Perhaps they need some rubber grip to keep them on the calf better. Other than that, I really like them.


----------



## arriflex (Sep 14, 2010)

Bump from the dead.......

Sizing wise, people say to go up a size from what they say- I am on the bubble:

Elbow 12"

G-Form Sizing

XL
11.5 - 12.5

2XL
12.5 - 15.5




Knee 17.5"

G-Form Sizing:

2XL
16.5 - 18.0

3XL
18.0 - 20.0



I was thinking ordering 3xl legs, 2xl elbows.

I'm a clyde, 6' 265lbs....can anyone weigh in on their experiences?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got a pair of kneepads a month ago. I went with exact measured size and they fit perfect; however, I'm a light weight.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

5'6" 165lbs here. I usually use medium arm/leg pads. For the GForm, I got large. I like the arm pads more than the leg. I find the leg pads bunch up behind the knees a little.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

As far as the padding and 'all day' comfort, they have huge potential. Don't really notice them.

My beef is the crappy knee sock. I find the heavy seam up the back and the shape cause some bunching behind the knee. 

I may transplant the pad on to a short pair of knee warmers. For the price, definitely worth getting.


----------



## arriflex (Sep 14, 2010)

I would go for the launch pro's, but I dont think my fat legs would even fit in the big ones.......


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I found the sizing to be spot on for me....don't get any knee bunch either.


----------



## FlavC (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the sizing only works if you are thin and without a lot of muscle mass. The sleeves are not articulated, and don't take into account that your calves might be bigger in circumference than your knee cap. It's basically just a tube that gets narrower at the bottom. I have big calves and thighs and couldn't even get the recommended size on my leg. I had to go up two full sizes, and then the fabric behind the knee is loose and bunches up.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

FlavC said:


> I think the sizing only works if you are thin and without a lot of muscle mass. The sleeves are not articulated, and don't take into account that your calves might be bigger in circumference than your knee cap. It's basically just a tube that gets narrower at the bottom. I have big calves and thighs and couldn't even get the recommended size on my leg. I had to go up two full sizes, and then the fabric behind the knee is loose and bunches up.


I would have to agree with you. I don't know why they don't size these pads like traditional knee warmers. I just got my pads yesterday, went with a large based on knee circumference and the top cuff slides down to top of knee due to being too tight on the thigh and bunches in back as well and I don't even have big thighs. I need at least a size up, don't know why they make them so small at the ends. I put the knee pads on my elbow and they fit much better there, go figure.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

i am about to pull trigger on knee pads but these sizing issues got me worried. i have 15.5" around my knee which puts me right between L and XL. my thigh is 23" around in the middle of its length. wander what size people with similar sizing got.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I had the same dilemma. I was between M and L. Went with large because I knew I’d be pulling them on over Under Armour pants. Interestingly, I found that they didn’t stretch out and can still fit now comfortably on bare legs. Your call.


----------



## FlavC (Apr 3, 2009)

brankulo said:


> i am about to pull trigger on knee pads but these sizing issues got me worried. i have 15.5" around my knee which puts me right between L and XL. my thigh is 23" around in the middle of its length. wander what size people with similar sizing got.


14.5 around the knee, 21.5 thigh. Needed XL.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I had the same sizing concerns and emailed G-Form directly and they recommended going up a size. They also said though that if I'm not happy with the fit to email them and they will exchange, no questions asked.

I've been riding these for about a month now and am very happy with them. These really are the best trail riding pads I've worn yet. I'd not rock these on a DH course, but for AM riding, they are great.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah, i got same email from g-form. going with xl


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

On sizing...I originally ordered the large based on my knee circumference (14.75 left and 15.25" right)and the pads over the knee cap fits nicely, but the sock is a bit tight on lower thigh and calf. Contacted G-Form and they sent me out a pair of XL to try and pads/sock is longer. Fits thigh and calf a little better, but bunches behind the knee a little more due to extra length and the padding is a little loose over the knee. 

What to do...go with the ideal fit of padding over the actual knee with tight fitting and shortish sock or longer sock with slightly better fit on leg, but a little more bunchy benhind the knee and not ideal fit of padding over the knee? Any suggestions? Thx if so.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Having it super tight at the top of the calf is what keeps them in place. 

Even though mine are tight at the top too, the sock slips down, but the pad stays in the right place.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

They give just a little over time on the calf area, but you want them tight so they don't move. Maybe this is why have not had any uncomfortable experiences with mine. I would say stay with the large.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

motochick said:


> They give just a little over time on the calf area, but you want them tight so they don't move. Maybe this is why have not had any uncomfortable experiences with mine. I would say stay with the large.


Thanks MC, think I am going to stick with the the large as well, just based on the fact that they are not as long as the XL (will be some cooler in summer) and the padding fits over the actual knee cap a bit better, even though it is pretty tight everywhere else.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

The g-form rep was at outerbike demoing their pads, many riders wore them during demo rides and I heard only positive comments. The rep was wearing the elbow pad while talking it up pretty good. He had a hammer that he hit his elbow with to prove it wasn't just hype. There were several people around and I suggested that he should let me hit his elbow with the hammer to truely prove their effectiveness... and he did! I whacked him good twice, and he seemed to be fine. It would have hurt like heck without the pad I am sure of that.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a pair of the G-Form knee pads. I had to size up to large--probably because avid cyclists have bony knees and muscular thighs/calves? As others have said, ideally the opening should be a bit wider, while keeping the knee section a bit tighter. This said, they are relatively comfortable the first two hours, but thereafter I am keenly aware of their presence. I tend to slide them down on my calves like shin guards on long uphills; that provides relief from the bunching behind the knee issue others have mentioned.

The best part, though, is that they work very well for protection, especially in such a tiny and light package. I'd never be carrying heavy pads with me on long rides, but these I always pack (and usually wear). I just took a nasty spill at 25mph, and my knees are intact, and so are the pads even though there was a serious impact and slide on gravelly dirt. I wasn't wearing elbow pads, sadly. My elbow is one nasty raw bit. I have elbow pads on order now.

I think that a great benefit of the G-Form pads is that you'll be wearing them on rides where you'd leave your other protection home. And they certainly offer real protection.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I've owned the knees for several months. By far the best and most comfortable pads I've ever had. I get very slight bunching behind the knee, but I only notice it for a couple of minutes.

In all fairness, these pads are made for a variety of pastimes/hobbies/sports. Most of those other groups don't tend to develop the weird big calf/bony knee/big quad build that cyclists do. It would be cool to have MTB-specific ones built that take this into account, but I'm still extremely pleased with mine.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We recently purchased the knee pads for the both of us. We ride year round on technical trails and currently the trails are covered with snow and ice. The appeal was to be able to wear them under clothing. I wont wear them for dh (prefering my heavy duty Kyle Straits)
Going to try them out today


----------



## Mach57 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just pushed the button on a pair of these in black, based on the information you guys had posted above thanks :thumbsup: now to see how long they take to get to Australia?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

got my knee pads today. in the end i went with 2xl. the fit is nice, not too loose not too tight. havent ridden them yet though. can feel some bunching at the back of the knee, but until i ride in them i cant tell if it is going to bother me. if it does i am thinking of cutting round opening and have my wife finish the edge of it somehow.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

brankulo said:


> got my knee pads today. in the end i went with 2xl. the fit is nice, not too loose not too tight. havent ridden them yet though. can feel some bunching at the back of the knee, but until i ride in them i cant tell if it is going to bother me. if it does i am thinking of cutting round opening and have my wife finish the edge of it somehow.


Post up if you do that. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

they now have padded shorts and shirt


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the fit is like knee warmers? I'm liking the look of these and I'm hoping the fit and feel is similar, which means I'll forget it's even there.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Can anyone tell me if the fit is like knee warmers? I'm liking the look of these and I'm hoping the fit and feel is similar, which means I'll forget it's even there.


Not entirely sure what you mean, but my elbow pads also serve as arm warmers on cooler night rides. I forget that I'm wearing them for sure . . . the knee pads are similar, but they do then to bunch behind the knee if worn through lots of pedaling (e.g., climbing). If you wore them just on the descent, you wouldn't have this issue. I can honestly say they really are great, great pads . . .


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Can anyone tell me if the fit is like knee warmers? I'm liking the look of these and I'm hoping the fit and feel is similar, which means I'll forget it's even there.


Just got mine.
The material is stretchy. It's the same as padded cycling shorts ... spandex? 
The top cuff has this grippy silicone band. I feel like an ugly lingerie model.

Will report back after some pedaling.


----------



## GiG (Jan 14, 2012)

Great pads. I have used them the whole winter and they look like new. Yesterday i also crashed with them, so i decided to post a "relevant" review. I hit my knee and elbow on a rock after a pretty nasty endo and i must say i felt the hit, but the pads really worked well and absorbed the impact almost completely. I ended up with a bit of scratching on the pads and the hands, but it could have been much much worse. Overall, then, great pads with effective protection.
I tend to agree on the issues behind the knee for long pedaling sessions though ... they should probably carve a hole in the fabric just behind the knee to solve the issue i guess.


----------



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Yellow for my knees, black for my elbows. I got the knee pads before black was out.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?34ujvy


----------



## rborelli (Aug 25, 2010)

So would these be good for DH? I'm not an extreme or anything like that. It sounds like the protection from people posting about spills is pretty good.

Bob


----------



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

rborelli said:


> So would these be good for DH? I'm not an extreme or anything like that. It sounds like the protection from people posting about spills is pretty good.
> 
> Bob


These are not what I would buy for DH, like park riding. I got then cuz I can stuff them in my pack, climb the Mtn and put them on for going down.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?oqnrev


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

rborelli said:


> So would these be good for DH? I'm not an extreme or anything like that. It sounds like the protection from people posting about spills is pretty good.
> 
> Bob


Negative. These would be inadequate for DH riding. These are really for aggressive trail or light AM riding at most, but are ideally suited trail riding.


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

First ride on them today. Mixed reaction. 
They are light 5.3 oz for the pair of size L. 
Fit fine, and were relatively comfortable. 
For what they are, they seems fine, and I didn't mind wearing them and had forgotten about them more or less by the end of the 3hr ride. 
What I don't like about the design is that they are not articulated. Every other kneepad I have had (for mtb or other sports) has a built in bend/flex to it, so it cups the knee naturally in the bent position (i.e. the position you'd most likely be in when crashing). These are flat, and seem to count on the scoring in the design to let them wrap around the knee. I found they did not do that so well for me off the bat, and while they were snug and seemed like htey would stay put, they don't cup around the bent knee that well for me, with parts of the pad suspended off the patella cap. 
Re-doing the articulation would be a major design improvmemnt, in my opinion. 
Aside from that, so far so good, and will post more impressions later.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Is the price listed on the G-Form website for a pair of pads or for 1 pad?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Pair.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Side note about the G-Form: The company's costumer service is phenomenal. You can buy and be confident that if the pads rip or don't fit right you'll get an exchange or a refund.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks! Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

*First crash in G Form Elbow and Knee pads.*

Did a low speed endo on a 80 degree 6 foot drop. Landed sliding on left forearm. The elbow pad slid some and sustained abrasions to forearm. The knee pad stayed in place but still sustained abrasions where it wasnt padded. No damage to the pads. Was a little disappointed in the amount of abrasions but maybe it could've been worse. EVS Wrister gloves worked perfect. No abrasions on hand or wrist.


----------



## Domdog31 (Apr 8, 2012)

I mean those aren't technically "keep you off the trail" injuries but I would expect those G force pads to protect better than that. I still don't trust the design - They really should have put more thought into the sleeve design. I may end up picking up a pair of the Kali ones...they are DH ready but seem like they wouldn't bother me too much for XC


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

Domdog31 said:


> I mean those aren't technically "keep you off the trail" injuries but I would expect those G force pads to protect better than that. I still don't trust the design - They really should have put more thought into the sleeve design. I may end up picking up a pair of the Kali ones...they are DH ready but seem like they wouldn't bother me too much for XC


---------------------
Yeah those abrasions didnt keep me off the bike any but in the future Ill probably go with hard shell elbows and keep the G Form knees. I really like the flex in them. Havnt had the bunching problem others have mentioned.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

The question is, Would you be wearing pads at all if it weren't G-Forms? In my case, I wouldn't most of the time, and mild abrasions is better than a raw or cracked knee/elbow. They have saved me a few times, when anything heavier and bulkier would simply have stayed home. It's all a compromise. You look pretty fine to me after falling six feet--certainly a lot better than if you weren't wearing pads.


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

polymathic said:


> The question is, Would you be wearing pads at all if it weren't G-Forms? In my case, I wouldn't most of the time, and mild abrasions is better than a raw or cracked knee/elbow. They have saved me a few times, when anything heavier and bulkier would simply have stayed home. It's all a compromise. You look pretty fine to me after falling six feet--certainly a lot better than if you weren't wearing pads.


---------------------------------
Yeah Id still be wearing pads if they weren't G Form but they would probably be a lot more constrictive as with the G Forms I dont even notice they're on. Its all a compromise is exactly right what you said. Tradeoff between freedom of movement and max protect. I can deal with it and Ill certainly keep wearing them . I dont mean to say the pads are no good by posting, but as far as the elbow goes, a lower velcro wrap would probably keep it from sliding and even a long sleeve jersey over them might help.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

They have them in black, they are washable, they are light and comfy and the most important point they DO PROTECT YOU!
Customer Service and guarantee are great.

I used to always wear my hardshell Lizard skins or POC's and I still do on reallly technical sharp rock terrain but for XC there's nothing better.

And the price is right as well.
If you are reading this just go buy some.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

client_9 said:


> Just got mine.
> The material is stretchy.... I feel like an ugly lingerie model.
> Will report back after some pedaling.


It seems like a personal problem..


----------



## grisha (Oct 28, 2007)

Love my g-form knee and elbow pads. Replaced 3 sets (bike, skate and snowboard) with one.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought mine for a downhill race at Rheola (first one, and I wont be doing them often, so I wanted something I could use on the trails as well).
They got put to the test! They did slip on fast crashes, resulting in cut knee's, but I would've been far far far worse off without them.
They absorbed large impacts very well, which would have otherwise seen me with bruising and a stiff knee for a fair while, and made hitting the ground pretty painless.
I wouldnt want to pedal in them all day, but as far as putting them in a bag for the pedal up and putting them on before the descent theyre perfect. They weight next to nothing and pack away very small.


----------



## Domdog31 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just got mine in - sprained my wrist yesterday so its gonna be a few days before I can test them out....but they really are more solid then I expected them to be. They will clearly protect on a fall....


----------



## Holf (May 9, 2012)

i have a pair knee/elbow for a month now to, elbow pads seem fine but the knee does bunch and find my self at times pulling the bottom back down. The top seems to stay, but i do wear pants over them which might be the problem, just wish the bottom of the knee pads had the same sticky grip stuff the top part does to hold them in place or like my bike shorts got little bumps to keep them in place on your leg.
I have had a crash on the elbow and knee my elbow came up the same as the dude above posted seem liked it went thou it but i could still ride and the lycria material did rip on me thou and made a hole.. so had to get my GF to patch it and works fine now, knee one i did on a pump track not sure what my knee it wasn't nothing around but its just sore n stiff atm with no marks at all.
But they do need to design it better to stop the bunching my tendons do get a bit red n sore from the bunching if i dont pull the pads back down.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

What would you guys think about wearing them for all mountain/freeride lite, like a spill on rocky terrain? I'm interested in a set of flexible knee and elbow pads that I could wear all day pedaling up and down, in hot weather as well as protection for the obvious. I wear hard shell pads for real DH but they're too much everywhere else, sooner or later a digger in my soft shells and my kneecaps and elbows will be f****d. I don't mind cuts and scrapes, that's only minor discomfort, broken bones are all I care about. If the video is any indication it looks like these would be a good compromise between hard shell and soft pads. Sorry if this has been asked to death.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

I've been riding wearing the G-form knee pads for over two years now. I've put about 250 rides on them and have crashed several times with no knee injuries. I did noticed on one of the pads the stitching was starting to unravel a bit. I emailed the company to see if this was a warranty item as they do offer a life time warranty. With-in minutes they sent me a message saying yes it is and then emailed me a UPS label to return them with. 
Now that's customer service!!


----------



## mudworm (Feb 19, 2007)

Saw someone wear them yesterday on the trails and a Google search on the products led me to this thread. Very reassuring to read all the positive feedbacks. Just ordered a set (elbow and knee) from XSportsProtective, which is currently doing a $20 off $100 promotion (had to add a small bike light to pad). Hope they do not disappoint!


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

masterofnone said:


> What would you guys think about wearing them for all mountain/freeride lite, like a spill on rocky terrain? I'm interested in a set of flexible knee and elbow pads that I could wear all day pedaling up and down, in hot weather as well as protection for the obvious. I wear hard shell pads for real DH but they're too much everywhere else, sooner or later a digger in my soft shells and my kneecaps and elbows will be f****d. I don't mind cuts and scrapes, that's only minor discomfort, broken bones are all I care about. If the video is any indication it looks like these would be a good compromise between hard shell and soft pads. Sorry if this has been asked to death.


I'd really recommend the Fox Launch Pros for that use - I love them. I haven't tried the G-Forms yet, and hope to soon, just to see what the buzz is about. I'd suggest getting them both and trying them out. Get the Foxes at Backcountry.com for hassle-free returns, if you want.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks for everyones feedback, i placed an order on jensonusa


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

After being on crutches and off my bike for a few weeks after a spill landed my knee on a rock I'm picking some of these up. Most of the armor out there looks too serious for the XC trails we ride here in Texas but these seem like they are the right happy-medium.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

I picked up my knee pads on Sunday and went for a ride. I did about 12 miles and found the pads to be extremely comfortable, and I managed to test them out immediately. I took a tech section a little poorly and fell off my bike planting my knee cap right on a rock. This is exactly the maneuver that took me off my bike for 3 weeks before but this time I felt a little soreness but the knee pads saved me from any permanent damage.

I'm a believer...I have more confidence to try new things with these pads on and they certainly will save me from injuries.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

my knee and elbow pads arrived yesterday from jensonusa. they were backed ordered for weeks. im taking a day off from work to test them on a trail tomorrow.


----------



## DuncR6 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just registered for this question :

Can someone please measure there pads in the middle at the thickest point and tell me how thick the impact material is (not including the thickness of the fabric to which it is attached)? I need to know which thickness of material I need to try and buy.
*
Reason:*
I'm planning on making a protective garment for myself since there is no product on the market for it and companies aren't willing to do a custom project. Thanks!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

DuncR6 said:


> Just registered for this question :
> 
> Can someone please measure there pads in the middle at the thickest point and tell me how thick the impact material is (not including the thickness of the fabric to which it is attached)? I need to know which thickness of material I need to try and buy.
> *
> ...


Maybe 3/8". The material it is on is spandex-like, so there is no real thickness to it. If you want it in millimeters, I'll measure it next time I'm at my truck. Back to work now, management is lurking.


----------



## DuncR6 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sarguy said:


> Maybe 3/8". The material it is on is spandex-like, so there is no real thickness to it. If you want it in millimeters, I'll measure it next time I'm at my truck. Back to work now, management is lurking.


When you have time and can measure in millimeters that would be perfect since they sell it in varying mm thicknesses. I'm think it's the 6mm version.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

DuncR6 said:


> When you have time and can measure in millimeters that would be perfect since they sell it in varying mm thicknesses. I'm think it's the 6mm version.


OK just for you I left my cozy office and went out in the sleet to my truck and measured my G-Form knee pads. The thickest part is the circular center on top of the knee cap and it measures 8 mm without the attached cloth. All other pad segments were slightly less. Hope this helps.


----------



## DuncR6 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sarguy said:


> OK just for you I left my cozy office and went out in the sleet to my truck and measured my G-Form knee pads. The thickest part is the circular center on top of the knee cap and it measures 8 mm without the attached cloth. All other pad segments were slightly less. Hope this helps.


:thumbsup: Thank you! I'll be sure post back to show the final product.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

I got some XXXL G Form Knee pads about 6 months ago. They are the only knee pad of any brand that come in my size, every single other brand, bar none, is too small. I have tried them all believe me.. Wear them on every ride, don't even know they are there. Even in high 30's celsius weather here.

Yesterday went OTB and landed on my left knee and shoulder down a rocky slope, knee doesn't have a scratch, amazing stuff. Pads are fine. Paid for themselves right there.


----------



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just got my G Form knee pads today and am currently wearing them around. They're super comfortable, but at first "test" I'm not exactly impressed. The first thing I did after putting them on was do the typical drop down onto my knees test and I can definitely feel the impact and it's pretty close to being painful. They look good and they feel good...I can already tell they'll be great for pedaling. But as for their intended purpose of protection...? I'm already skeptical and I haven't even been out on the trail yet.


----------



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sizing is also goofy too. I'm 5'8", 140 pounds and wear smalls and extra smalls in all my clothing. Had to order XL in the knee pads and they're definitely on the snug side, though I'm sure they'll loosen up with riding! Pretty sure smalls and mediums may as well be labeled as kids pads.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

have them over a year now - elbow and knee pads. extremely comfortable, unnoticeable while pedaling. though haven't test them in a crash. it is a must have product for hot weather conditions and for those, who don't like wear protection, 'cos it bothers.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a set I wear while long distance skateboarding and they seem to work OK, but have heard from some other riders that you may still get a bit of a bump and some road rash in a crash on pavement. What I do with mine now is to put on neoprene sleeves under the g-form pads. So a set of elbow sleeves on the arms and some neoprene knee supports on the legs. I have fallen once with that setup and hit the ground, rolled and got right back up. I usually know what part of my body hit the ground as it'll hurt a bit but with the neoprene + g-form I did not feel a thing.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

ArionRemedy8 said:


> I just got my G Form knee pads today and am currently wearing them around. They're super comfortable, but at first "test" I'm not exactly impressed. The first thing I did after putting them on was do the typical drop down onto my knees test and I can definitely feel the impact and it's pretty close to being painful. They look good and they feel good...I can already tell they'll be great for pedaling. But as for their intended purpose of protection...? I'm already skeptical and I haven't even been out on the trail yet.


Do a comparison with and without the pads . . . let us know what you think then.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

I have had my G-form knee pads since August and have been using them almost exclusively (I have a pair of Race Face pads for DH /park riding). I went over the bars last weekend and landed on my right knee and arm first on some nasty rocks. This was the G-form's first real test and they definitely did their job well. No injuries. Great pads for XC and trail riding. 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Just bought a pair. XL which was the size that I measured out to. I'm surprised at how tight top thigh was for an XL. I would normally wear a L to medium if I want it tight. I was kinda bummed that it was more of a support type sleeve. A little loose over the knee for me, but I wouldn't want to go down to large because it's so tight on my thigh. They were light and comfy on a ride. No falls, 3 months post ACL surgery so I don't plan on tough rides for a while. The knee pads are very flexible.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

They work as described, but the material frays at the stitching. Consider them armored knee warmers. Tuck the upper part inside the chamois and they stay up fine.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just went out on a quick night ride with a pair of G Form Pro X knee pads. I like them, they're comfy, stay in place, and after a few minutes I don't even notice they are on. They are definitely on the light side of protection but what you give up in protection you gain in comfort. I didn't fall so I didn't get much of a test on the padding but I did smack them with a rock and didn't feel a thing. I measured right in the middle of the large measurements and the large fits me pretty well. Feels tight at first but they settle in.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

When you get a flat tire or just need to put a knee or two on the ground it's no worries..

At the end of the ride I remove them carfully not to pre-tear the thin spandex, peal them off like a sock being turned inside out. Toss them in the pool for a few..walla all clean ready to ride! heheee
RIDE!!


----------



## Ftb90 (Jul 2, 2014)

I use the knee pads for snowboarding. They're tight at first but they break in. Awesome for a thin flexible knee pad.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ftb90 said:


> I use the knee pads for snowboarding. They're tight at first but they break in. Awesome for a thin flexible knee pad.


Glad to hear they do break in. I measure for a size large via the specs on the g form site but they felt a bit snug. I rode again today and noticed a bit of bunching at the back of the knee, leads to a bit of friction that can get annoying but I am sure it will subside as they break in. I took one small spill on a sandy corner, washed out the front end and the pads did offer some protection. Took another small flop later on and fell right on top of my knee. Not a hard fall at all but I could feel the pad helped. I felt a bit of a thud through the pad but it did do its job. Still haven't fallen on any rocky sections but I'm sure that will happen soon enough.


----------



## mcandy (May 8, 2006)

I had mine for less than two months before they fell apart. Stitching on Lycra at top bottom ends and complete blow out of Lycra on superior side of knee pads. Never fell in them. POC cpd more comfortable and articulated. I ride basic xc


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just exchanged my size large for an XL and WOW soooo much more comfortable


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

My GF used the elbow pad...crashed and ripped the lycra part.


----------



## brmeyer135 (Mar 1, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> My GF used the elbow pad...crashed and ripped the lycra part.


More important, in this case, did it do it's job for her?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

brmeyer135 said:


> More important, in this case, did it do it's job for her?


exactly! if it prevented rash, bloody arm etc then that = success.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Unfortunately I picked these up after I messed up my elbow but they are working well. No slippage but they do bunch up behind the knee and get a little uncomfortable. Not too bad though.
They do require a washing, turned my arms green. Thought I was bruising until it washed off.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Stitching on my knees has been solid over 5 months months, riding 5-6 days a week, 2-4 hrs per ride, saves my skin on a crash about every 2 weeks. Plenty of holes in the Lycra from that, but still holding together just fine.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

brmeyer135 said:


> More important, in this case, did it do it's job for her?


They did their job.

I was just hoping they would go more than one crash before ripping. It was a low speed fall. It is what it is...


----------



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

I've had the black G-Form knee & elbow pads for more than a year. They are okay. They don't get as hot as some of the other knee pads I've used, and are fairly easy to put on and take off. The elbow ones do move down some after a longer ride, but not by much. I like them since they look much better than the big bulky knee/elbow pads from other manufactures. I've had a couple of smaller crashes with them, and they did just fine. For more serious rides I switch to heavier, bigger knee pads, but same G-Form elbow pads, only because I'm not sure how well the knee pads would do in a big crash, not because they have proved to be unsafe. I've washed them a bunch of times and all the stickers have fallen off, but the pads still look fine. Overall, as others have said, I would recommend them for XC like rides, but they're probably not strong enough for serious DH.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Weird how these seem to be hit or miss on quality


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I bought two pairs of large or xl legs. They fit tight and ended up using them as elbows instead. Went to 661 pads for the knees (Kyle straight models). Nice and light, very comfortable for xc trail rides but they tend to slip in slide type crashes as its just the lycra sticky strips that bold them in place. They do the job though, and are less restrictive and warm than the beefier style POC or 661 type pads.


----------



## Ilya-by (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi
I want to buy your G-Form Knee
I looked at g-form size table. I know that my size is L. But I would like to know whether XL size would suit me. So could you please help me, which size will be more preferable for me? I have a knee size = 38.2 cm (15.15 inch) and my length is 197 cm.
Thx


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

RS VR6 said:


> They did their job.
> 
> I was just hoping they would go more than one crash before ripping. It was a low speed fall. It is what it is...


Take them to a tailor/alteration place and have the old lady behind the sewing machine have at it. I've had mine stitched up twice and I still usem. I poke holes thru mine from snaggin thru brush.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been using the G-Form pads for about 6 months now, the first pair I had were XL's and they fit real good, no slipping and were fairly cool during a long ride. The elbow pads fit even better, you forget you have them on. However I had one knee pad start to unravel at the top seam and a hole developed just above the pad. I had never crashed and I always hand washed and drip dried. 

So I contacted G-Form and they exchanged the knee pads w/o issue. However the second set seems to be of much lower quality and the fit is completely different. Now they slip down my knees in a quarter mile which is really irritating and after one ride the G-Form logo and lettering on the back flaked off. It seems the rubberized anti-slip strip on the top is not as tacky as the old version. So I have used them on 3 rides seeing if they would break-in and quit slipping but once again the sewing on the top seam is coming apart. The elbow pads are the originals and they are still perfect.

So I think I give up on these, they are too expensive to be having issues like this. I will give the company feedback but doubt they will replace the pads again. Now looking for better quality knee pads that are similar in being light weight and cool.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Fastline said:


> I've been using the G-Form pads for about 6 months now, the first pair I had were XL's and they fit real good, no slipping and were fairly cool during a long ride. The elbow pads fit even better, you forget you have them on. However I had one knee pad start to unravel at the top seam and a hole developed just above the pad. I had never crashed and I always hand washed and drip dried.
> 
> So I contacted G-Form and they exchanged the knee pads w/o issue. However the second set seems to be of much lower quality and the fit is completely different. Now they slip down my knees in a quarter mile which is really irritating and after one ride the G-Form logo and lettering on the back flaked off. It seems the rubberized anti-slip strip on the top is not as tacky as the old version. So I have used them on 3 rides seeing if they would break-in and quit slipping but once again the sewing on the top seam is coming apart. The elbow pads are the originals and they are still perfect.
> 
> So I think I give up on these, they are too expensive to be having issues like this. I will give the company feedback but doubt they will replace the pads again. Now looking for better quality knee pads that are similar in being light weight and cool.


It's weird. My knee/shin pad slips like crazy until I get a little perspiration built up. That seems to make the rubber at the top stick to my skin. But if it's a cold ride, sometimes it takes a solid 10-15 minutes before that happens, and it's to the point that I have just given up on pulling them up over and over until I have ridden for a few minutes.

It really doesn't bother me, other than if I crash in those first 10-15 minutes. I bought the XL, and they fit tight. I tried on the L, and there's no way I could have worn those. So I know it's not a size issue.

In my opinion, that rubber material at the top should be about twice as thick as it is so that it grips better and prevents slipping. Or, as you've suggested, maybe it's not as grippy as the previous models. Whatever the case, that's my only complaint about them.

For XC, they've worked well, and they've already saved me on a few minor crashes. On days of more enduro type riding, I'm going to find some beefier knee pads.

The issue is...when you do go down, the odds are the pads are going to twist. They will hopefully save you on that initial hit, but anything subsequent, and they're probably not going to help much. No doubt they are infinitely better than nothing, and I don't miss the occasional pedal on shin whack.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

After researching a bit online about these pads I ran into some of the same ideas you note. One is warming the pads up, so now I put them on an hour before the ride and wear them while driving to the ride location. Second I shaved my leg hair down where the rubberized strip rides, and third adding a little moisture does make them tacky. After doing these things I found they only slipped down much like you said during the first mile or so of riding, after that I found myself them only a few times during a 15 mile ride. 

But clearly these pads are not as good as the prior version I had so clearly they have changed their manufacturing process or materials. I love the elbow pads but I'm still looking for replacement knee pads.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Just spit on the silicon line and it should be ok.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Abagrizzli said:


> Just spit on the silicon line and it should be ok.


Sir, I'm not sure you're aware of this, but this is a mountain biking forum. Spitting on it is not the answer to everything.

I actually tried putting a little water on it from my hydro pak, and it didn't work. Not sure why. I think it's a combination of warming up the silicon strip and perspiration.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Water won't work, you have to actually spit. The saliva has somewhat goowi consistency and does not immediately evaporate as water. And also the spit sticks.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll take your word for it. That does strike me as something the Transition guys would actually put on the instructions for something. 

"If your pads are slipping down, spit on 'em."


----------



## Mjtm77 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm looking for pads. Are these the ones to go with?? How have you people been holding out? I was thinking of getting the whole body set


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

The G-form pads are still doing well. The newest version knee/shin combo is much thicker than my older ones. I have seen a lot of people switching to the 7iDp pads lately, so you may want to check them out as well. 

I want to emphasize, the G-Form pads are very good at preventing trauma from the initial impact during a crash. HOWEVER, if you go down at speed, the odds are they will slide after the initial impact, and you may get some scrapes, and a secondary impact is possible after they've moved. It's really down to what risk you can live with, and my big concern is that first whack on a rock, the hard ground, etc. and I'll live with some secondary trauma for the pedaling efficiency and comfort. 

The other thing is, the knee/shin combo is HOT. I recently bought a pair of Leatt Air Flex Pro knee pads. No shin coverage, but they are much cooler, and I can barely tell I have them on. I haven't crashed with them yet, knock on wood, but I'm predicting the same type performance as the G-forms. 

If I go ride gnar...I'll throw on my Rage 661 knee and elbow pads with the velcro straps and hard cups that I know are going to stay in place. However, I would not want to pedal more than 10 miles in them. So...there's a time and place for different options, and if someone says there's a "do it all" pad that stays cool, completely protects, and "you can't even tell they're on," they're lying.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Mjtm77 said:


> I'm looking for pads. Are these the ones to go with?? How have you people been holding out? I was thinking of getting the whole body set


I have a set that I've used for a couple of years now and they're okay. Have been also using the Bliss Minimalist, which are similar but seem to be of higher quality and better comfort.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I still use my G-Form pads on less technical easy rides otherwise go with TLD's. The G-Forms had issues with some of the sewing coming apart which I solved with drops of super glue that stopped the run from continuing. Otherwise they are holding up and I wash them after every ride. 

My buddy got some a few months ago and they are red & black, which looks nice and they appear to be better made compared to mine. I see quite a few riders every weekend using them so so they are popular. I rode 18 miles yesterday with them and it was 93 degrees and my legs felt a bit hot but nothing terribly uncomfortable but if I was critical it would be nice if they could make them a bit cooler. I'd buy them again though.


----------

